# Does Gentoo support Riva 128ZX? (Solved)

## coffeecat

I think the nvidia-driver 71.86-14 should make it work, but it's so old it isn't on the Gentoo mirror. I tried getting it straight from the Nvidia website, but when I tried to install it, it crashed with this in the log:

```
   nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

   Disabling lock debugging due to kernel taint

   NVRM: No NVIDIA graphics adapter found!

ERROR: Installation has failed.  Please see the file

       '/var/log/nvidia-installer.log' for details.  You may find suggestions

       on fixing installation problems in the README available on the Linux

       driver download page at www.nvidia.com.

```

Last edited by coffeecat on Wed Sep 15, 2010 11:56 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## maltinator

Your card is way to old for the nvidia driver (which is provided by nvidia). Vesa might work for you

malte

----------

## maltinator

ah sry. I see you downloaded an old version of the nvidia driver. Perhaps it is just to old to work with recent kernel, glib, what ever. What's in /var/log/nvidia-installer.log?

malte

----------

## krinn

 *coffeecat wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
>    NVRM: No NVIDIA graphics adapter found!
> ...

 

sadly you have your answer already.

 *http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/FeatureMatrix wrote:*   

> Note : there is no NV03 (riva 128 family) support, neither in progress, nor planned. NV03 differs too much from the other chips to be added to a unified driver. A separate driver for NV01/NV03 would probably be the way to go. 

 

same for nouveau

Except vesa, you're only hope seems to be xf86-video-nv

I don't think you were expecting 3D anyway

----------

## Kobboi

Maybe you could try it with the old ebuild, still available in the Gentoo attic: http://sources.gentoo.org/cgi-bin/viewvc.cgi/gentoo-x86/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers/?hideattic=0

The removal message claims it depends on xorg-server-1.4 though, which is no longer in the tree either. I suppose it should be possible to create a portage snapshot from the time both were still there?

----------

## coffeecat

Vesa worked.  Thanks, maltinator.

----------

## chithanh

xf86-video-nv also supports that card.

----------

